# Fixing stable roof



## alsxx (20 July 2009)

Does anyone have any good ideas on where to get materials from to fix a stable roof?

We need to repair the roof on the two stables we are going to be renting, it was board with roofing felt. I'm happy to use this, but wondering what is more cost effective, boards and felt, or corrugated sheets? Does anyone know of anywhere where you can get materials cheaper than the likes of wicks etc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Enfys (20 July 2009)

The thing with corrugated is that it can be noisy (most horses don't care but some do) and does tend to sweat. Sometimes, standing in my old stable it was like being under a drippy shower, and the roof was sound. (We had the clear sheets not tin ones)

I'd go to a Farm Store or Building supplier to price up first. 

When we last built shelters we use board and roofing felt, we got it from Home Depot (B&amp;Q) so it must have been cheaper there than anywhere else as I know my OH would have looked around for the best price.

If you are renting the stables, and therefore the stable owner stands to benefit from your labours, are they not doing the repairs for you, or at least contributing to the cost?  When we built 'my' stable at the DIY yard, the yard paid for materials (except I paid extra for clear roofing panels) we just built it.


----------



## alsxx (20 July 2009)

Thats a good point re the noise.

One stable has the frame up still, and is half borded, so would make sense to continue with that, the other has the frame missing.

I've said I am happy to buy the materials and get them fixed over the summer, and they are therefore happy to leave my rent the same once the stables are completed (£10 a week per horse). If they fix them then the rent will go up once they are useable. 

By moving them here my costs are halved, so the way I am looking at it is even with the outlay to fix the roof, I will gain after a couple of months (if that makes sense!?).


----------



## shellonabeach (20 July 2009)

Last year I put up a mobile shelter with onduline roofing and an old stable a friend gave me which had no roof (roof was asbestos so she had it properly taken away.)

With the old stable we already had the framework - much like yours - and we simply used plywood (used reclaimed caravan flooring approx 10 pounds a sheet but we had to remove all nails etc ourselves and roofing felt from ebay which I collected locally - I think it was only 10pounds a roll and I used one and a half rolls.  

The cheap board / felt roof is brilliant.  With the oduline it sagged, pooled water and leaked where the sheets overlap so we had to put extra support beams in.  It also makes a noise in the wind like the sheets are lifting, and as Enfys said the sound of rain hitting it can be very noisy.


----------



## alsxx (20 July 2009)

Thanks thats a really good idea about the caravan flooring, shall definately look into that. What sort of places did you get it from?


----------



## millimoo (21 July 2009)

Thats wierd, we've also got Onduline on our stable roof, and it's been up for 7 years with no issues. Although we do have a decent amount of framework, and clear plastic inserts to make the stables brighter - we have what would have been a block of 3 with a stable either end facing each other, with the middle section open to give a covered 12x12 yard area between them and no windows. We've also beefed up the chicken coop roof with Onduline (over the top of board and felt)


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (22 July 2009)

If Onduline sheeting is fitted correctly, with the right supports &amp; recommended overlap then there will be no leaking &amp; there will be very little noise if any in the wind &amp; rain. Most of the stables at our yard have it for roofing without any problems.You can even put a sheet of corregated perspex, with same profiile, in the roof with it &amp; vastly increase the light in the stable. A great product if used right


----------



## alsxx (22 July 2009)

Having the clear sheet perspex is something I am keen on for the light aspect. 

Can anyone give indication of prices though for the onduline?


----------



## millimoo (22 July 2009)

Try Ebay and Google..... you'll also need to purchase a ridge unit if you have a pitch to the roof
This website has instructions for fitting too.....

http://www.slecladding.co.uk/ondul.htm


----------



## alsxx (22 July 2009)

I can get it (onduline) from wicks which is very local to us, at £10.99 a sheet - 2m long by 1m wide.....that works out VERY expensive to do two stable roofs, before you include the cost of the special screws at £25 for 100, and the ridges at just under £8 each....

I think I will be opting for the boards and felt route, and will look to see if I can source any clear perspex stuff (looks like you can get sheets of special roofing stuff from wicks also) to allow a little more light through.


----------

